# Souvenir from Paris



## Dany (Dec 11, 2017)

*This photo viewer is called Graphoscope. It was used in the bourgeois living rooms to look at photographs in their finest details.
This one was probably part of a series proposed to visitors of a world fair in Paris (the one of 1889 or that of 1900? To be determined).






It was made from blackened wood and made simple





The facade is beautifully engraved with floral motifs and the words "Souvenir de Paris"




 

This graphoscope allowed me to discover in this photo of the Notre Dame cathedral the ghost of a man pushing a handcart in the middle of the street





The ghost effect being obviously the consequence of a very long exposure time.
*


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2017)

That's a fun pick up!   Still looks great, too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 11, 2017)

Totally cool


----------



## compur (Dec 11, 2017)

Grapho-cool


----------



## Dany (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## webestang64 (Dec 12, 2017)

Very nice piece, congrats on the find!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 12, 2017)

I like your picture seeing the photograph thru the viewer, and the close up of the ghosting. Fascinating.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 16, 2017)

Great find. Love it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes, indeedy! Very cool!


----------



## Dany (Apr 18, 2019)

being from Paris, I am deeply sad to see how this emblematic monument of spirituality is dammaged.
Fortunately, helps are coming from everywhere to rebuild this heart of Paris.
I hope I could live long enough to see Notre Dame completely rebuilt.


----------



## Onnest (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm also hoping Notre Dame being rebuilt soon. That is a great souvenir thoughtful and a great find from your side. We had an amazing visit when we had an anniversary trip few years ago and I'm glad we had the chance of experiencing it from close. The architecture and design were just unbelievable and we couldn't leave without getting a few souvenirs to remind us of these moments.I even went on designing a personalized photo keychain from Custom Photo Keychain as they have a great design team that makes it look as realistic as possible.


----------



## Dany (Feb 11, 2021)

First delayed by the Covid pandemic, today, things are going better. The stone works are now completely secure and the experts are in the process of selecting the hundred-year-old oak trees for the roof frame as well as the spire.

A three years rebuilt time is now estimated

Here is one of my photos of the old lady before the disaster


----------



## smithdan (Feb 11, 2021)

Wonderful photograph Dany.  Spent Easter weekend 1968 in this special city.  Did as much of the tourist stuff as we could fit in in the three days.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 12, 2021)

Interesting gadget....


----------



## Space Face (Feb 12, 2021)

Never been to Paris and no desire to do so but what a nice little trinket that is.


----------



## Dany (Feb 12, 2021)

If you like "gadgets" , you may see some others from my collection here:
Stereoscopes and viewers


----------

